# Clarythromycin



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi HH and Mazv   


I have had a terrible bout of tonsillitis and have been put on 7 days of 500mg bd of Clarythromycin. However I have felt awful on it. My tonsils are nearly better but I have another 4 days to go. I have been nauseous pretty much 24/7, had an upset tummy, everything tastes awful and I just feel pants


Could I get away with taking it for 5 days instead of 7 or should I ask for a different prescription? (I have a penicillin allergy - vomilting and a rash  ) Can't face a whole week feeling like this!   


Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The BNF actually says 10 days recommended.

It would be worse to get a resistant second bout.

May be you should discuss with the doctor if you are getting bad side effects.


----------

